# Do ND Residents practice CPR?



## PSDC

I have seen a few disturbing pictures on the gallery of LARGE
walleyes being SLAUGHTERED by ND residents. Do you guys
know what CPR is or do you like eating pigs!


----------



## gandergrinder

Hey. I know. I should go on the website and start some resident non resident controversy. :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

t-wolves win in 7


----------



## PSDC

Hey GG:

Do you condone such actions by Brad and Mav?


----------



## Brad Anderson

released










released










released










As for this picture, it was the first fishing trip for Mav and Jighead this year. They wanted to keep some fish, so they kept a couple of larger fish. They know where I stand on keeping big fish, but like I said it was their first trip. This pic could have looked a whole lot worse if I would've kept the 27" and 25" I released.

I personally haven't kept a fish over 23" yet this year. Don't jump to conclusions just from one picture. As for res nonres, here we go again. I've seen plenty of nonres cleaning trophy walleye before. Are ya jealous er what??


----------



## smalls

Actually of a gesture of good will, that we were all going to keep anonymous before you said something, as the good North Dakota neighbors we are, we have decided to give back to Minnesota.

Us good sportsman are harvesting some of our surplus big fish and releasing them into Minnesota lakes and rivers. We realize we have been mean lately, so we wanted to repay you and help you get your states wildlife resources back on track. Last winter's "winter kill" was a cover up in an attempt to relocate 7"+ bluegill and perch into your waters. And we would have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for those meddling kids and that stupid dog...I digress.

We will be attempting the same thing with waterfowl next fall by creating a "line" of hunters, much like the snowline in the spring, that would stretch between Minot and Grand Forks. The hope is that we can shift the migration into Minnesota, as to remind the birds of the wonderful habitat that the Soties have been faithfully rebuilding since the...beginning of time.

In other efforts, we will also be making tremendous efforts to fish out every bullhead in the state of Minnesota, and releasing them all into Lake Ashtabula. Still in the preliminary stages is a plan to trap and relocate some speed goats, probably to be released in the Chaska area. Why Chaska you ask?? Who the hell cares, why NOT!!!

In addition, we are going to send GB3 to a downtown Minneapolis psychiatrist for some Minnesota sensitivity training.

If there is anything else your state needs help with, please ask. Our helping hand is extended with pride.

sarcasticsmalls


----------



## smalls

PS- a "speed goat" is a small deer-like animal known better as the Pronghorn Antelope. The Pronghorn is the fastest mammal in North America (which means you may want to trade in the 30/30).


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Brad,

I caught the NDSU sweatshirt. Where do you nail all these 'Eyes, I'd pay you to help me fill a stringer! I know Cats, but not Walleyes. Any help?


----------



## gandergrinder

Would someone please explain to me something, because I don't understand.

Why is it that no matter what it it in life, if someone is good at something there is always someone who tries to bring them down.

Lets say your a good business person and you make yourself a whole bunch of money and your really successful. Someone will try to bring you down. Lets say your really good at fishing. Someone will try to bring you down. If your a good hunter someone always tries to say something about you.

Why is it so hard for people to be happy for someone if they are successful at something and they aren't hurting anyone.

Do I think you should keep big walleyes? No
Do I really care if they are going to eat them? No
Just like I don't care if you legally shoot 5 deer. As long as you eat them or someone else can utilize them I don't really see the problem.


----------



## Brad Anderson

People are always worried about what the "other guy is doing". It is just human nature I guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

smalls said:


> Still in the preliminary stages is a plan to trap and relocate some speed goats, probably to be released in the Chaska area. Why Chaska you ask?? Who the hell cares, why NOT!!!


I don't care what your opinion is on this subject....that was funny. :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad

:withstupid:


----------



## njsimonson

PSDC - Take your blatant knee-jerk rhetoric elsewhere!


----------



## mallard

[quIn addition, we are going to send GB3 to a downtown Minneapolis psychiatrist for some Minnesota sensitivity training. You would have to tie him up,reprogram him,and maybe even torture him
ote] :lol: .T-rex,sensitive to others :rollin: .[/quote]


----------



## Bob Kellam

Smalls 
One of the funniest posts I have read! I can just picture the "speed goat" running through the backyards of Chaska!

funny stuff


----------



## PSDC

Let me see, since it was the 1st day fishing for Mav, it was ok to
be unethical. Makes a lot sense Brad. Let me ask all you young
guns a question, what would the response been if that was Goldy
and another Mn boy in the picture, stating the walleyes were caught
on Devils Lake?

Do I need to go any futher. You guys want all Nrs to live by different
rules when it comes to the state of Nd. Hey Ken W or Dick, let's 
see a response from some of the elders? Typical replies from the
same characters!


----------



## Bob Kellam

PSDC
If it was Goldy or anyone else on Devils Lake I would say congratulations!!!!! You make it sound like it is a constant everytime out thing. I don't think it is.
And FYI catching fish like that is not that unusual on Devils Lake, Sakak, and the Missouri. You should try it!

BTW I am Old!


----------



## njsimonson

smalls -

RELEASING BULLHEADS INTO ASHTABULA?!? - The plan I hear is to take the bulldozers from Ashtabula and repopulate Red Lake in exchange for their rough fish, like crappie and walleye. Tit for tat, right? In an effort to build comraderie amongst neighboring states! Letterman called, he wants you on the show tomorrow night. Too dang funny ROTFL :lol:

Gander Grinder -

Human nature (esp. in the US) is to always be better than the next guy. Some people do this by actually accomplishing something, and others do this by tearing at those peoples' accomplishments.

PDSC -

Ummm...lets see...last time I checked, NON-RESIDENTS DO HAVE TO PLAY BY A DIFFERENT SET OF RULES!!! They have to pay more, are limited in their hunting privileges, and have certain restrictions on what kind of fishing they can do (IE spearing).

And for their own good they should hold themselves to a different, higher set of standards. Like picking up after themselves, making good use of the fish/animals they accquire, and respecting the resource. Those are the standards I hold myself to everywhere, I'd expect nothing less of my brethren in ND, MN, or anywhere else.


----------



## PSDC

Hey Open Field,

I should have stated "elders with a fair sense of judgement".

With regards to Missouri, been there done that and released all
the fish that size in that photo.

Question, what happened to Fetch?


----------



## djleye

PSDC- I have never met Brad but I know Mav and there is no one more concerned about wildlife than he is. He is a very concientious young man and you really should get to know these "young guns" before you bash them. They are wise beyond their years. It also does not take a rocket scientist to know how Brad feels about fish and fishing just from reading his posts. If these fish were caught anywhere else maybe, but have you ever fished devils lake???

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## PSDC

Let me understand you, Djleye.

The photo can be justified because they were fishing DL?

Give me a break! Will not buy that one!


----------



## buckseye

If you are a sportsman you wouldn't suspect foul play, all sportsmen are ethical. :toofunny: But then fisherman have been know to tell a few tales.


----------



## djleye

Standards of large fish can and do change depending on the body of water you are on. I have not fished devils lake myself. I also do not make snap judgements of others based on one photo. Get to know someone before you cast judgement. Remember the old saying those of us in glass houses. Or are you beyond reproach??!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I fish with Brad and Mav A LOT and when I'm around I've never seen a questionable fish taken. In the wintertime we throw back probably 90% of our fish of all sizes, if not more. And when it gets slow we walk around the ice and pick up everyone else's trash they left behind.

Don't let one picture question the ethics of all us "young guns". Am I missing something PSDC....what's your problem with everyone?


----------



## PSDC

Don't have a problem with "everyone", Chris.

Just certain hypocrites on this website!

If you don't like it, tough!


----------



## Bob Kellam

PSDC

May 12 2004 post Crappies and Panfish

17 and 171/4" crappies, ate the pigs for supper that night?

1984?

OH I forgot you are "mister ethical" you release all big fish

PYHOOYA

Have a good one!


----------



## PSDC

Open Field:

What do you think the acronym CPR stood for in 1984?

Only one and it had nothing to do with fishing.

Times have changed and in 1984 that was considered a

common practice, ethics do change with time.


----------



## gandergrinder

Your right ethics do change. But not for all people at the same speed at the same time. What is unacceptable to you may be acceptable to others. 

In our circle of guys it is not acceptable to shoot hen ducks but it is legal to do so. For others this is considered acceptable and they do it. It is not my business to tell people what they can and cannot do when they are within the law. If you don't like them doing it tough. :wink:


----------



## Brad Anderson

And the truly sad part of this whole debate is, there are only 3 fish in the pic that are over 23". You got to credit the deceptive camera work. The fillet board is only 16" wide.

PDSC, I preach ethics by my own example. When I catch large walleyes, I release them. Simple as that. If other people catch large walleyes and keep them, albeit I feel a little disgusted, it is their own perogative.

I always get a kick outta people like PDSC. Worrying about others before himself.

Life is too short, fish hard!


----------



## dosch

This is getting boring hasn't been a good fight in months a few fat fish isn't gonna bring back Fetch.


----------



## jacks

It's funny that everytime a person keeps fish they probably shouldn't have they make excuses. It was my sons biggest, or it swallowed the hook, it was the first time out. People are slaughtering pigs at DL in the spring, I don't think it's something to be jealous about it is not that difficult. Later in the year yeah it's tougher.

"And the truly sad part of this whole debate is, there are only 3 fish in the pic that are over 23". You got to credit the deceptive camera work. The fillet board is only 16" wide. " What are the other 5 23"?

It should not be a resident issue NR issue. If everyone keeps keeping all the beauties we will pay for it. Go to Sakakawea it is just as bad.


----------



## dosch

lots of fat chicks were wearing belly shirts last night .whats up with that?


----------



## PSDC

Dosch:

Please explain what happened to Fetch.

Thanks


----------



## smalls

Dosch, what a great analogy to keeping pig 'eyes.

What do fat chicks who where belly shirts have in common with anglers that eat big 'eyes?

Even though its legal they know they shouldn't, nobody else wants them to, but they do it anyway.


----------



## jacks

"What do fat chicks who where belly shirts have in common with anglers that eat big 'eyes?

Even though its legal they know they shouldn't, nobody else wants them to, but they do it anyway:

LMAO! GOOD ONE!


----------



## Brad Anderson

Once again, I cannot control how big of fish others keep. I can only control my own actions. I need not an excuse to make, for I have released plenty of large walleyes in my lifetime. And yeah, the other 5 where 19-23", perfect eaters in my book.

The pic was taken with 2 of my best friends. I had a hell of a time and wouldn't change a thing. As a matter of fact, I'm glad this whole discussion has taken place, more PR for CPR, something I believe in very strongly.

NJS can attest to my code of ethics, as he too believes in CPR.


----------



## Brad Anderson

So who has a problem with this pic?? I bet there to big too, right? Here is 10 fish me and my buddy caught, after releasing some bigger ones. Yes, you read right, after we released some bigger ones.

I said it a couple times now, I personally don't keep fish over 23".


----------



## PSDC

Very nice stringer of fish Brad!

Talking CPR, what do you think the survival rate will be at the 
tournament on DL. My bet less than 50%. Use to work a 
tournament at Mille Lacs. One year we had divers go down 
after the final day and dead walleyes laid all over the bottom!
Now that is a tragedy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

PSDC said:


> Talking CPR, what do you think the survival rate will be at the
> tournament on DL. My bet less than 50%.


The anti's love (and hate however you look at it) tournaments for this reason.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hey thanks Open field!!  If taking home fish is a bad thing then someone can rip my hind end if they want, I don't care. I fish mostly for large mouth bass and during the warm water months I've always released. My mother likes to broil these and just loves em'. When I lived at home and went fishing I would come home and tell her that I didn't catch a thing. Fishing as much as I did I'm not sure that she believed me. The firmer meat during the winter months is why I'll take most any legal sized bass home however. Like I said, she wants some bass for supper sometimes and so I give all that I can then. If this is a problem, (which I know the tournament anglers hate when they hear or read this stuff) TOUGH!! To each there own. Do what you feel comfortable doing, period. I know my buddy rides me a little when I give him the weekend report, but it's all in good fun, and usually over a few cold ones. By the way, I like the pics.

:beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson

GP, I too like looking at outdoor pictures. That is why I post them. I encourage others to do the same, since I know most of us who visit this site like to look at pictures.

As for the RCL, the survival rate is not going to be good. Although the water is still really cold for this time of year, walleyes cannot be put a live well for 4 hours and be expected to swim away!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Nice work Brad, who cares what other people think they are just jealous cause they cant catch a limit of nice 3-5 pound fish. :eyeroll: 
But anyways keep at it MAN!!!


----------



## Kansas Kid

Nice fish, great pictures. I could only wish that I would catch a stringer that good. I don't have much problem with deciding to throw back big fish because I don't catch that many big fish. I fish a lot and every once in a while I will have a good day. I clean and eat smaller fish and release larger fish that might not taste as good. I feel that better hunters and fisherman do more to help game than they do to hurt it. I worry more about a novice or unethical person who may catch or shoot over their limits. Keep catching those nice fish while you can.


----------



## njsimonson

You want proof that at least some of us know how to practice selective harvest, please check out my website. You won't see any kept bass. Very few pike, and only walleyes between 14-18" that are kept. That and I like to brag...a lot :wink: Moreso, I enjoy taking pictures of fun times in the outdoors. That's what this is all about...having fun. So quit your *****ing and go fishing! Wow, that rhymed...almost. Be responsible, be respectful, and take someone else fishing (kids) this season!

www.geocities.com/njsimonson


----------



## Ithaca1

I practice catch and release of big fish and it makes me discouraged that people are keeping fish over 23+in but if they want to keep them it is legal. Please express your concern to the Game and Fish and maybe they we take more efforts to administrate a slot. Lake Sak. really needs a slot to protect thefishery right now way worse that DL with its expanding fishery.


----------



## PJ

I've only kept one walleye that was 24 this year myself!! Because the fish was shooting sprem all over the place!! It was a huge male so I was like oh well, lets have lunch. I rarely keep fish, but I will.


----------



## Maverick

I want to know what is SOOO unethical about harvesting fish and cleaning them and then eating them? Isn't that what they are there for? I will admit one was pretty big but when you pull the hooks out of the gills and it starts to bleed all over I ask you how am I supposed to release it? Just let it sink to the bottom or do I do the right thing and take it home, clean and eat it? The unethical thing would have been to let it sink to the bottom!
Can't help the fact of how hard that thing hit my shade-rap!!!!

By the way did I mention that I went through 2 HAIL storms to catch 2 fish! Man I am unethical!! :withstupid:

I am glad you liked the Pics PSDC!
Mav.....


----------



## Brad Anderson

Mav, you my boy blue!!

Talked to Jigs, he said we're gonna try to generate a walleye report this weekend. :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson

Tried a couple of "sloughs" this weekend. Caught a little of everything. From 14" craps to 2 lb eyes. A couple of whites and even some bullheads.

Live bait seemed to be the key. Most reports indicated a slow bite, but enjoyed just getting on the water. If the dang wind would just stop for a couple of days.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i second your motion on the wind. my boat is arriving tommorow and it would be nice not to have to fight the wind.


----------

